# [SOLVED] A few sites will not open...everything else opens find



## rjsstew (Aug 16, 2014)

All of a sudden my computer stopped opening some sites. I'm not sure how many yet but at least 3. Everything else works normally. I thought it must have something to do with security, etc? One of the sites is Kohls which I normally go to often. I can't click on it in an email, google it, http..nothing.

I have windows 8.1 Explorer on a HP laptop. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: A few sites will not open...everything else opens find*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Did this happen out of no where?

What do you see when visiting those sites?


----------



## rjsstew (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: A few sites will not open...everything else opens find*

It says IE cannot open this page. I had 16 updates a couple of days ago and that's about the time it happened. I have been trying different sites. Some of the coupon boards open, some don't. Facebook opens, Words with friends doesn't. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason for it.


----------



## rjsstew (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: A few sites will not open...everything else opens find*

Heres an exact copy of a page that won't open. Im sorry my last post wasn't more accurate.


This page can’t be displayed

Make sure the web address Men's Big and Tall Clothing: Jeans, Suits, Shirts & More | KingSizeDirect is correct.
Look for the page with your search engine.
Refresh the page in a few minutes.

Check that all network cables are plugged in.
Verify that airplane mode is turned off.
Make sure your wireless switch is turned on.
See if you can connect to mobile broadband.
Restart your router.
Fix connection problems


----------



## rjsstew (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: A few sites will not open...everything else opens find*

I ran windows update again and there was an optional update for graphics. That fixed it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: A few sites will not open...everything else opens find*

Glad to hear!


----------

